# Frage zu Freehand MX



## typometer (6. November 2004)

Habe mir eine Trialversion von Freehand installiert und habe da ein Problem mit den Palettenboxen.
Teilweise ist der Text in den Paletten (Bedienfeldgruppen) nur grob pixelig zu erkennen, der Oberbegriff ist immer einwandfrei dargestellt, während die Register (z.B. Mischer,Farbtöne, Farbfelder etc.) kaum zu erkennen sind. Habe ich in den Voreinstellungen etwas übersehen oder fehlt eine Schrift für die Wiedergabe?

Gruß

Typometer


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. November 2004)

Hi, es kann sein das du in den Windows Einstellungen was verändert hast. Dort kann man unter start -einstellungen - systemsteuerung - anzeige - darstellungen - erweitert die Standartsystemschriften ändern, vielleicht liegt es daran.

Viele Grüße


----------



## typometer (6. November 2004)

DANK an DirtyWorld,

das war der passende Hinweis! Ich habe alle Einstellungen durchgecheckt und immer Tahoma eingegeben, jetzt funktioniert alles prima.

Gruß und nochmals DANK

Typometer


----------

